# Easiest cory to breed...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Seeing this post from Crownman made me wonder what was the easiest cory to breed in our planted tanks. I thought I would try a a three-some of some cory and see if nature took its course. 

What do you folks think is an easy to breed cory? Tank is heavily planted so there would be lots of cover for the fry. Other tank inhabitants are guppies and sae's, shrimp and snails.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

C. Aeneus are by far the easiers as well as C. Paleatus as those are the most bred lines out there and are many generations tank bred.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've gotten a few batches of C. pygmaeus by doing nothing more than moving them to a different tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want to get your feet wet, I'd start out with the C. aeneus and go from there.


----------

